# March 2019 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Apr 3, 2019)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. "Sunset towards Fisherman's Bastion &Matthias Church" by @D7K






 2. "Musicians at the Marollen market, Brussels, Belgium" by @gk fotografie





 3. "Hawks Nesting" by @zulu42





 4. "What do you do when they won't look at you..lol" by @Photo Lady





 5. "Bringing it Home to Momma" by @bulldurham





 6. "Milky Walkway" by @yahgiggle





 7. "golden portrait practice" by @yahgiggle





8."Moody Down Under" by @yahgiggle


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 3, 2019)

Great selections this month! Well done, all!


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 3, 2019)

wow beautiful selection of photos


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Apr 3, 2019)

What an amazing range of classy images.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 4, 2019)

Stunning and beautifully taken images for the month, but have voted for my favourite.  Well done all in this thread.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 4, 2019)

I have voted, well done all..........


----------



## CherylL (Apr 4, 2019)

Hard to decide with so many outstanding photos.


----------



## D7K (Apr 5, 2019)

Great set, honoured to be among them, good luck all


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 5, 2019)

Bump!  Let's GOTV this month.  All you lurkers who come to TPF but don't create a log in and can't vote - suit up!


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 6, 2019)

Weekend bump!


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 7, 2019)

le bump'


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 10, 2019)

Bumpy


----------



## Designer (Apr 10, 2019)

This is my "I changed my vote" bump.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 10, 2019)

Last Call bump.


----------



## Designer (Apr 10, 2019)

We have two "8's" and a "7".  Has everyone voted?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 10, 2019)

Looks like someone snuck the winning vote in at the very last second!


----------

